# I want a 3rd mod and tank



## JsPLAYn (30/4/16)

Hey guys/gals

So currently I have:
Setup 1
Evic vtc mini coupled with a Crius rta.. very nice combo .. good flava but has limits so I use it for max 50 watts so I get good battery life and juice usage for a daily unit

Setup 2
Twisted messes squared with a noisy cricket. This I can confidently say is one beast of a setup.. flipn enjoy it during chill sessions downfall I find is u get dik gevape quick lokl

So I was thinking setup 3
Rx200 with either griffin 25 or gemini 22 or 25mega... I want a setup I can push good power and bigger builds for that weekend rush on the go when I can't drip n drive etc but nt a daily as I knw it's heavy in power and juice 

So what I need or would appreciate everyone's input on my decision and maybe some suggestions. . Isit worthwhile?.. what other tanks are good for what I'm looking for etc 

Thanks in advance 
JsPLAYn

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Clouds4Days (30/4/16)

Hi @jsplayn 
Just wanna find out what do you wanna use this 3rd mod for? 
You planning on using it as a EDC?
Or you want something fancy just cause?
Or just to play around with at home?


----------



## Clouds4Days (30/4/16)

Hahaha sorry. Would help if I read your whole post properly first wouldn't it.
My apologies.


----------



## Clouds4Days (30/4/16)

I would go for the RX main reason- 3 batteries. 
Tank - moonshot.(flavour and clouds are ridiculously good)
With this setup you can't go wrong.


----------



## Silver (30/4/16)

A third setup is a great idea @jsplayn 
One can never have enough for different situations 

RX200 is an awesome device but with three batteries in it, it is quite heavy and bulky and not very pocket friendly. Therefore you may not like it for an "on the go device". I suggest checking that aspect out before you buy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JsPLAYn (30/4/16)

@Clouds4Days lol yes I was quite specific coz I knw people is going to wonder why 3 setups hence me explaining diferent uses I expect from it lol.. moomshot. . I'll look into it.. I'm nt familiar with it

@Silver hi.. trust me that is a concern.. but me being a bigger build and nt those skinny okes that wear skinny jeans lol. . My pockets can gladly m comfortably carry a rx lol. . If I say on the go it's more that weekend outings etc ..so I wnt be using all the time.. but more to spoil myself with good power n flava vs the evic daiky which is the one il be carting arnd most of the time


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (30/4/16)

In that case, the RX200 will be great for you
Good battery life
Lots of power
And it feels very comfortable in the hand despite its somewhat bulkiness

You just need to decide on colours and that can be a tough decision 
On the other hand, if you going to get a proper sleeve for it , then it doesnt make as much difference.
i dont have a sleeve because mine mainly stays at home

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (30/4/16)

jsplayn said:


> @Clouds4Days lol yes I was quite specific coz I knw people is going to wonder why 3 setups hence me explaining diferent uses I expect from it lol.. moomshot. . I'll look into it.. I'm nt familiar with it
> 
> @Silver hi.. trust me that is a concern.. but me being a bigger build and nt those skinny okes that wear skinny jeans lol. . My pockets can gladly m comfortably carry a rx lol. . If I say on the go it's more that weekend outings etc ..so I wnt be using all the time.. but more to spoil myself with good power n flava vs the evic daiky which is the one il be carting arnd most of the time
> 
> ...



The rx isn't that bad to carry around. I wouldn't use it as a carry mod every day cause it can sometimes get annoying but on the occasional outing no problem. And with new update now pushes 250 watts. Value for money and quality wise she is still king.
The Segeli moonshot is a rebuildable tank which I still want to get my hands on but I have tried her out on 2 different occasions and was really really impressed.


----------



## JsPLAYn (30/4/16)

Awesum.. I'm set on rx.. J's need now to decide on a tank. .. and no1 have experience with the new 25mm tanks like the Griffin and gemini mega or Herakles 25

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## brotiform (30/4/16)

Griffin 25 with top airflow FTW

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (30/4/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> I would go for the RX main reason- 3 batteries.
> Tank - moonshot.(flavour and clouds are ridiculously good)
> With this setup you can't go wrong.


I agree with this, but bear in mind that the Moonshot does not take a lot of juice (2 ml) - so constant refilling. Another option, which the tank experts seems to like a lot is the iJoy Tornado (5 ml). See here - http://www.ecigssa.co.za/ijoy-tornado-rdta.t21831/


----------



## Riaz (30/4/16)

I'm also looking to get another mod. 

I have two tanks which I need the other mod for. 

Preferably a mod with more than one battery, and also regulated. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## Silver (30/4/16)

Riaz said:


> I'm also looking to get another mod.
> 
> I have two tanks which I need the other mod for.
> 
> ...



Sig100 for the win @Riaz !
Hehe
It feels ancient now compared to all the new gear.
But I just love its ruggedness and the feel of its large metal fire button.

I have the Cuboid with all its fancy screen etc but still prefer the feel of the Sig somehow.

I know @Andre likes his iPV5 - has had me nervously twitching on the buy button a few times but i have managed to resist. Haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (30/4/16)

Riaz said:


> I'm also looking to get another mod.
> 
> I have two tanks which I need the other mod for.
> 
> ...


If I were in the market for one - the Minikin.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (30/4/16)

Andre said:


> If I were in the market for one - the Minikin.


Where can I get one?


----------



## Andre (30/4/16)

Riaz said:


> Where can I get one?


No idea, maybe try the Who has Stock forum.


----------



## GreenyZA (30/4/16)

jsplayn said:


> @Clouds4Days lol yes I was quite specific coz I knw people is going to wonder why 3 setups hence me explaining diferent uses I expect from it lol.. moomshot. . I'll look into it.. I'm nt familiar with it
> 
> @Silver hi.. trust me that is a concern.. but me being a bigger build and nt those skinny okes that wear skinny jeans lol. . My pockets can gladly m comfortably carry a rx lol. . If I say on the go it's more that weekend outings etc ..so I wnt be using all the time.. but more to spoil myself with good power n flava vs the evic daiky which is the one il be carting arnd most of the time
> 
> ...



I've heard the Moonshot is a bit of a complicated beast. I have not worked with it though. I must say I enjoy the Avocado on my RX200 as well as the Cuboid. Both flavour and clouds are very very good and the build deck is awesome.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (30/4/16)

Vaporshark DNA 200 and a Gemini RTA. They will last you a very long time. The Gemini RTA is fantastic build quality and now that I know how to build it well the Griffin doesnt get used at all.

Gemini kicks like a mule. And way better flavor than the Griffin. Miles better.


----------



## stevie g (30/4/16)

Rx200 and tornado 24mm RTA, just throwing out options.


----------



## JsPLAYn (30/4/16)

So I got the Rx 200.. and I've decided on Avocado 24 .. which shud be avail in about 2 weeks time hopefully






So I will have my evic/crius as a daily.. noisy cricket/messes squared as my crazy flava n cloud sessions and the rx and avo24 for the 'on the go' weekends flava shots 
Also invested in a intellicharge i4 so no more usb charging lol.. 

NB excuse the ijust2 tank. . That's J's to look complete lokl

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Lingogrey (30/4/16)

Riaz said:


> Where can I get one?


http://www.theecigstore.co.za/index.php/battery-mod-devices/asmodus-minikin-120w-detail

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (1/5/16)

Its starting to become almost impossible to keep up with all the new tanks that are being released . And it's starting to become difficult to even buy new tanks at the prices some of them are coming out. Some cost just as much as mods do and some even more.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## JsPLAYn (1/5/16)

JsPLAYn'z VAPEquarters

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver (1/5/16)

Certain posts in this thread were deleted
Please do not get personal. Play the ball, not the man
And... Please stay on topic

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## kev mac (2/5/16)

jsplayn said:


> Hey guys/gals
> 
> So currently I have:
> Setup 1
> ...


I think an RX 200 would be a great choice. All the power you'll ever need (for those massive builds) and good battery life,and you get bang for the buck imo.


----------

